# Félicitations !



## julieb01

Ceci n'est pas une question mais juste un encouragement pour toutes les personnes qui font vivre ce forum. Je m'y suis inscrite il y a quelques personnes pour ne pas trop oublier tout ce que j'ai appris en anglais et j'en apprends tous les jours. Ce forum est vraiment sympathque et je tenais à le souligner ici. En tout cas, j'essaye (à mon niveau) de répondre aux questions que les personnes se posent.
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## VenusEnvy

Julie: Oui, c'est très vrais! Ce forum est sympathique, et très utile, non?   Nous sommes (*toutes * de nous) d'accord complètemente!


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Julie: Oui, c'est très vrais! Ce forum est sympathique, et très utile, non?   Nous sommes (*toutes * de nous) d'accord complètemente!



toutes de nous??? pourquoi pas *tous*?


----------



## VenusEnvy

whodunit said:
			
		

> toutes de nous??? pourquoi pas *tous*?


 
Tu as raison. Ce doit être tous, pense-je . . . Ne me pretes pas attention!  
J'ai oublié tout de mon français.


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Tu as raison. Ce doit être tous, pense-je . . . Ne me pr*ê*tes pas attention!
> J'ai oublié tout de mon français.



Hum, je ne suis qu'un débutant de français.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Excuse-moi, Who. Je le savais, mais je ne peux pas faire les accents facilemente pour mon ordinateur. . .    C'est qu'il y a longtemps que je abandonné le français.   Mon savoir de les accents me a abandonné aussie...


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Excuse-moi, Who. Je le savais, mais je ne peux pas faire les accents facilemente pour mon ordinateur. . .    C'est qu'il y a longtemps que je abandonné le français.   Mon savoir de les accents m*'*a abandonné aussie...



Laisse-te-moi corriger (je suis sûr que ce soit faux --- Let me correct you)... Je suis en train de l'apprendre.

Mais, tu as écrit être; tu l'auras pu corriger. En rivanche, ma grammaire est très mauvaise.


----------



## fetchezlavache

venusenvy, your french is far from being as rusted (or rusty, i can't remember which) as you think !


----------



## Leopold

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Ceci n'est pas une question mais juste un encouragement pour toutes les personnes qui font vivre ce forum. Je m'y suis inscrite il y a quelques personnes pour ne pas trop oublier tout ce que j'ai appris en anglais et j'en apprends tous les jours. Ce forum est vraiment sympathque et je tenais à le souligner ici. En tout cas, j'essaye (à mon niveau) de répondre aux questions que les personnes se posent.
> Merci beaucoup !



Merci beaucoup a toi, julie. J'espere que tu te trouveras au repos dans ce forum!

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## zebedee

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Ceci n'est pas une question mais juste un encouragement pour toutes les personnes qui font vivre ce forum. Je m'y suis inscrite il y a quelques personnes pour ne pas trop oublier tout ce que j'ai appris en anglais et j'en apprends tous les jours. Ce forum est vraiment sympathque et je tenais à le souligner ici. En tout cas, j'essaye (à mon niveau) de répondre aux questions que les personnes se posent.
> Merci beaucoup !




Merci à toi, Julie! Enchantée de t'acceuillir dans ce forum si singulaire!

J'espère que au cas où tu deviens addicte au forum comme tous, au moins ça soit une expérience agréable  

cheers!
Zebedee


----------



## VenusEnvy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> venusenvy, your french is far from being as rusted (or rusty, i can't remember which) as you think !



J'aimerais penser ça!    Et, oui, "rusty" est le mot correct.


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> J'aimerais penser ça!    Et, oui, "rusty" est le mot correct.



... et désolé, Venus. Je ne dirais pas que ton frnaçais est mauvais, seulement que tu as fait quelques fautes.


----------



## VenusEnvy

whodunit said:
			
		

> ... et désolé, Venus. Je ne dirais pas que ton frnaçais est mauvais, seulement que tu as fait quelques fautes.



Oui, d'accord. Alors, pour cette raison, je suis ici (comme Julie, non?)


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Oui, d'accord. Alors, pour cette raison, je suis ici (comme Julie, non?)



OUAIS...


----------

